# What is considered Exotic?



## reticnation (Apr 19, 2007)

I live in Chicago in the USA. I was just wondering what animals you guys cannot get over there that i can here. Or what is considered exotic to you?


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 19, 2007)

We can only keep reptiles that are native to Australia. That means no corn snakes, boas etc. and any lizard, amphibian found outside of Australia


----------



## reticnation (Apr 19, 2007)

i never knew that. I am suprised! No ball pythons or retics must be hard. can you geth them with licenses?


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 19, 2007)

reticnation said:


> i never knew that. I am suprised! No ball pythons or retics must be hard. can you geth them with licenses?





Only Zoo's and wildlife parks are able to obtain exotics. In my opinion our pythons are some of the best looking in the world. I wouldn't trade any of mine for a ball, retic, boa, nothing.


----------



## reticnation (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree with you 100% The Australian pythons are the best and i only like retics because of the size. Trust me you guys arent missing anything when it comes to boas. Ball pythons have no personality at all.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2007)

Although I wouldn't mind a chameleon or two of a certain species  (maybe I'll just have to pay the States a visit, have a fiddle with em, and get over it :lol


----------



## eladidare (Apr 19, 2007)

australia has the best snakes i think, but i wouldnt mind a russels viper or gaboon viper...


----------



## Retic (Apr 19, 2007)

I love exotics but I love all reptiles pretty well equally. I would love to have iguanas, some of the exotic pythons, loads of boas, chameleons etc etc. 
I kept boas years ago and we are missing something trust me ;-)


----------



## reticnation (Apr 19, 2007)

You cant give an Iguana away. They arent worth a penny to most people. I go to trade shows and they just give them away. Gaboons are amazing, my friend has a pair and they are PURE EVIL!! I have had chamelons and they are alot of fun to watch.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 19, 2007)

We can keep a couple of south american parrots and axolotl, also i have seen newts in petshops.
Id like to get some vipers but...


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 19, 2007)

craig.a.c said:


> We can only keep reptiles that are native to Australia.



And Green Tree Pythons.. Some people will argue that they are non-native.. In fact in some states' legislation they are regarded as 'International'....


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 19, 2007)

I love our aussie reptiles, but there are some very nice exotics out there that would be cool to be able to keep...


----------



## reticnation (Apr 19, 2007)

I have had some red belly newts breed for me also. they are fun but alot of work.


----------



## Hickson (Apr 20, 2007)

Chanty79 said:


> And Green Tree Pythons.. Some people will argue that they are non-native.. In fact in some states' legislation they are regarded as 'International'....



Well that's just silliness on their part. 

Which State? Do they class Salties in the same category?



Hix


----------



## nvenm8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Queensland Hix, They are classed as an international species on the licensing here.


----------



## reticnation (Apr 25, 2007)

well that stinks


----------



## eladidare (Apr 25, 2007)

reticnation said:


> You cant give an Iguana away. They arent worth a penny to most people. I go to trade shows and they just give them away. Gaboons are amazing, my friend has a pair and they are PURE EVIL!! I have had chamelons and they are alot of fun to watch.


 
gaboon vipers you say, how big are they and do you have any pics? they fascinate me!
cheers


----------



## liasis (Apr 25, 2007)

reticnation said:


> i never knew that. I am suprised! No ball pythons or retics must be hard. can you geth them with licenses?


they would be alright but aussie snake are the best looking snakes in the world


----------



## liasis (Apr 25, 2007)

reticnation said:


> You cant give an Iguana away. They arent worth a penny to most people. I go to trade shows and they just give them away. Gaboons are amazing, my friend has a pair and they are PURE EVIL!! I have had chamelons and they are alot of fun to watch.


yeah if you had them in australia they would probly go for about 50 grand each if not more stange isnt it one mans trash is another mans treasure


----------



## FAY (Apr 25, 2007)

I want a galapagos tortoise.....they are awesum!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 25, 2007)

reticnation said:


> You cant give an Iguana away. They arent worth a penny to most people. I go to trade shows and they just give them away. Gaboons are amazing, my friend has a pair and they are PURE EVIL!! I have had chamelons and they are alot of fun to watch.


 
they give iguanas away!!! GET ME ONE lol


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 25, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> I want a galapagos tortoise.....they are awesum!!


 
How cool are they, you would just need to make sure your next generation is willing to take over their care as they will out live you.


----------



## Retic (Apr 25, 2007)

Retics will always be my favourite python, their patterns and attitude are awesome.


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 25, 2007)

Only exotics I would keep are chameleons, Green Iguana's, red tail boa's, albino Burmese python's, corns snakes, and maybe some ball pythons.

But I can live without them... although the red tail boa's are always on my mind, would be the first I got.

Kane


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 25, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> How cool are they, you would just need to make sure your next generation is willing to take over their care as they will out live you.



You calling fay old? How rude!


----------



## reticnation (Apr 25, 2007)

Albino burms, corns, iguanas, and male ball pythons are readily available under $50 and sometimes free.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 25, 2007)

reticnation said:


> You cant give an Iguana away. They arent worth a penny to most people. I go to trade shows and they just give them away. Gaboons are amazing, my friend has a pair and they are PURE EVIL!! I have had chamelons and they are alot of fun to watch.



I want one! Damn!
But yeah.. we have the best snakes.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Apr 26, 2007)

*man thats not fare*



reticnation said:


> Albino burms, corns, iguanas, and male ball pythons are readily available under $50 and sometimes free.



:cry: I would lobe a burmese python they are gorgous normal or albino I wouldn't care. They grow huge and I'd love show off a snake that big. and so cheap you can't find a python for that much here no ways. Gosh your lucky


----------



## reticnation (Apr 26, 2007)

check my post. there are pic sof my albino burm.


----------



## Hickson (Apr 26, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> How cool are they, you would just need to make sure your next generation is willing to take over their care as they will out live you.



Actually, probably the next two or three generations!



Hix


----------



## OzRocks (Apr 26, 2007)

reticnation said:


> Albino burms, corns, iguanas, and male ball pythons are readily available under $50 and sometimes free.



Thats ridiculous!!! the only snakes we get that cheap are either venomous or a dying python
I heard americans pay thousnads for stumpy tails over there...is that true?


----------



## cris (Apr 26, 2007)

its a shame my goannas arnt allowed to travel over to the states, they would have a ball.


----------



## reticnation (Apr 27, 2007)

those goannas would love it down in florida or texas!


----------



## Hickson (Apr 27, 2007)

reticnation said:


> those goannas would love it down in florida or texas!



I hear the Nile Monitors absolutely love Florida.



Hix


----------



## reticnation (Apr 27, 2007)

o ya not at much as the burmese pythons. they are causing a huge problem there


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Apr 27, 2007)

*Lucky Yanks*

you guys are so lucky over there, you get to keep some mad looking animals and you got John Force and Jeff Gordon


----------



## Hickson (Apr 27, 2007)

reticnation said:


> o ya not at much as the burmese pythons. they are causing a huge problem there



Not as bad as the Burms, but a major problem just the same. They've started swimming out to some of the islands which are currently predator free, and I think some councils have banned them as pets because of the risk posed by escaped animals.



Hix


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2007)

liasis said:


> yeah if you had them in australia they would probly go for about 50 grand each if not more stange isnt it one mans trash is another mans treasure



They are in Australia, and are much cheaper than that, though the fine for having them would not be...


----------



## Retic (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't know, the fine usually seems to be about $2000.


----------



## reticnation (Apr 27, 2007)

burms just get huge. inflorida the only predator is a gator and even they get eaten. Florida has a problem with rabbits, so the burms are always eating.


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 7, 2007)

OzRocks said:


> I heard americans pay thousnads for stumpy tails over there...is that true?


 
they pay thousands for centralians, westerns get a fair bit too. 

easterns, northerns are usually a few hundred.

irian jaya and indonestions are usually a couple of hundred also as they are imported wild caught. 

shinglebacks i think get a few hundred but im not sure about thousands

(im in australia but im a member of a blue tongue forum that is american and i think this is what i've read)


----------



## minusone (May 7, 2007)

I'D LOVE AN IGUANA!!

free one plz!!!!


----------



## dragon_tail (May 7, 2007)

id pay $1000 for one!
iguanas and gtp's are the dream animals! although something tells me ill only ever find a gtp!


----------



## chickenman (May 7, 2007)

a Galapagos tortoise would be awesome, any one know the age of the oldest tortoise?


----------



## cris (May 7, 2007)

chickenman said:


> a Galapagos tortoise would be awesome, any one know the age of the oldest tortoise?



no, no one does, but it would be over 200 years i would think.


----------



## JKretzs613 (May 9, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello,

I am over here in the US. This is off topic, but here in the US, I think that Barbatas would be considered exotic, well, to me. All we have here are the Vitticeps with all of the color crosses. They are beautiful, but the Barbatas look so much different than the Vitticeps do. 

Tracie


----------

